# Odd sighting...



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

...in a friend's Chessie System based HO layout:







I did say Chessie System based:


And for some reason the Queen heard about it and had her personal Manor Class 4-6-0 fired up, her private car prepared, and came over to see what was going on:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He's has a Chessie locomotive addiction problem, he has it bad, huh? 
One they go that far I don't think there is a cure.

He will probably paint that to match the rest.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

Bad is not the word!! That is only his HO; his O (mainly three-rail) is expanding to fill its assigned room (Boyle's Law?) The UK stuff is mine, I took it over just to see how the Branchline equipment ran. His first comment: "Bachmann? It might make it around the layout once or twice, but....." After several trips as smoothly done as an Atlas; well, he was surprised.

Actually, I am thinking of painting an SD40T-2 in Freightliner colors; John Deere green and Cat yellow will do well for me. Oddly, the Athearn unassembled SD40T-2 that I found on ebay at the time that I was considering the job came from the UK! And for purchased less than some others (assembled and running) from here in the States.

The second wall, there is a third out of view to the right:




One last view of an impossible "lash-up"  :


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

And I thought I was addicted!


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

**In a singsong voice** one of these things just doesn't belong here!


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Just wondering , of this layout is anywhere near, Charlotte, 
maybe try and visit while over at the LIonel open house, 

and 6 MATT, have you been to the Smokey Mountain RR. open houses at any time
thanks


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

No, it is in Baltimore.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Holy crap! that pile of boxes tho.... wow..


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

J. S. Bach said:


> ...in a friend's Chessie System based HO layout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheds!!! Jolly good!!!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

God Save the Queen!


----------

